# Clamoroso Zhang:"Dal Pino sei un pagliaccio".



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



La solita grinta della nostra proprietà, pari pari, anche loro ci tengono al club, uh.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



Parlano di deferimento e denuncia per Zhang. Ma Dal Pino che Sabato cambia improvvisamente la regola comunicata ai club il Giovedì perchè non deve subire alcunchè? Non può essere accusato formalmente di aver falsato il campionato? Io andrei a fondo nella faccenda con gli avvocati: ha preso una decisione inaccettabile.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2020)

Solo io ho l'impressione che questo abbia scritto dopo essersi scolato un paio di bottiglie di vino?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2020)

Se penso ai nostri che si son cacati sotto dopo quel rigore scandaloso dato alla juve e vedo ora la reazione di Zhang...

Invidio molto la società dell'inter attuale, tra l'altro da ste cose si vede anche che la proprietà ci tiene al contrario della nostra. 

Noi abbiamo cazzidis che parla solo di razzismo

Tra l'altro per evitare deferimenti vari può dire che gli hanno hackerato il profilo, sarebbe la trollata definitiva


----------



## Molenko (3 Marzo 2020)

Ha fatto non bene, di più.


----------



## Znarf79 (3 Marzo 2020)

Del Pino è solo l'esecutore degli ordini che gli sono arrivati da Torino
Non è con lui che deve prendersela Zhang


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2020)

Si capisce la rabbia, ma perché a sto punto non umiliarli davvero schierando la primavera? Tanto sul
Campo ve la rubano (e ce la rubano) lo stesso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



È solo questione di tempo prima di una nuova Calciopoli. Il clima è quello.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Marzo 2020)

Grande Zhang. Ha ragione e soldi per farsi valere!
Ell1oth ha fattohh fall1re l’agggentinahhhhh1!11!


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



Roba da asilo nido.

Per fortuna solo sto bimbominkia fa ste cose, ma vi pare che ci si mette a far casino sui social come i ragazzini per ste cose?


----------



## hiei87 (3 Marzo 2020)

C'è lo vedo Singer a reagire così. Bravo Zhang. Godo ogni volta che qualcuno spiattella un po'di verità in faccia a quei mafiosi. Peccato nel n accada quasi mai...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba da asilo nido.
> 
> Per fortuna solo sto bimbominkia fa ste cose, ma vi pare che ci si mette a far casino sui social come i ragazzini per ste cose?



Meglio il silenzio signorile dello strozzino circonciso...

In realtà tra lui e Commisso stanno tirando su un casino che avrà un epilogo molto amaro per gli ndranghetisti.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se penso ai nostri che si son cacati sotto dopo quel rigore scandaloso dato alla juve e vedo ora la reazione di Zhang...
> 
> Invidio molto la società dell'inter attuale, tra l'altro da ste cose si vede anche che la proprietà ci tiene al contrario della nostra.
> 
> ...



Se pensi che Suning voleva comprare il Milan con altri (la cordata di Bee ricordi?) ma Berlusconi ha cambiato tutto quando era praticamente tutto fatto...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Meglio il silenzio signorile dello strozzino circonciso...
> 
> In realtà tra lui e Commisso stanno tirando su un casino che avrà un epilogo molto amaro per gli ndranghetisti.



Non condivido, altrimenti dovresti accettarlo anche se ci fosse un derby, dove il Milan vince 1-0 su rigore inventato, e sto Zhang si mettesse a scrivere fesserie su di noi come un adoloscente brufoloso.

Invece sono sicuro che ci inca....remmo tutti come delle iene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non condivido, altrimenti dovresti accettarlo anche se ci fosse un derby, dove il Milan vince 1-0 su rigore inventato, e sto Zhang si mettesse a scrivere fesserie su di noi come un adoloscente brufoloso.



Questo è un caso ben diverso, Zhang ha capito di trovarsi di fronte ad un SISTEMA marcio e paramafioso orientato solo agli interessi dei maiali di Torino. E i cinesi hanno tanti difetti ma hanno un pregio: un quoziente intellettivo medio piuttosto elevato. E non gli va di buttare vagonate di milioni per non vincere nulla. 

Zhang ha fatto chiaramente capire che lui questo sistema non lo accetta e non ha intenzione di fare come la prima Inter di Moratti che si faceva derubare impunemente perdendo soldi su soldi.

E avere a che fare con un sistema del genere è ben diverso dal trovarsi un rigore fasullo contro in un derby.

Quello che dovrebbe essere sempre più chiaro è che sta montando un clima simile a quello del 2006. Stavolta le cose dovranno essere fatte per bene, però, per essere sicuri che poi non si ricominci daccapo tra cinque/sei anni.

Bisognerà affondare i suini torinesi definitivamente, senza possibilità di recupero.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è un caso ben diverso, Zhang ha capito di trovarsi di fronte ad un SISTEMA marcio e paramafioso orientato solo agli interessi dei maiali di Torino. E i cinesi hanno tanti difetti ma hanno un pregio: un quoziente intellettivo medio piuttosto elevato. E non gli va di buttare vagonate di milioni per non vincere nulla.
> 
> Zhang ha fatto chiaramente capire che lui questo sistema non lo accetta e non ha intenzione di fare come la prima Inter di Moratti che si faceva derubare impunemente perdendo soldi su soldi.
> 
> E avere a che fare con un sistema del genere è ben diverso dal trovarsi un rigore fasullo contro in un derby.



Mah, lamentarsi su Instagram è solo per farsi voler bene sui social, ci sono altre sedi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, lamentarsi su Instagram è solo per farsi voler bene sui social, ci sono altre sedi.



No, serve a creare un clima propizio. Anche nel 2006 fu così, i veleni aumentarono esponenzialmente fino a confluire in Calciopoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



E per la seconda volta in pochi giorni mi ritocca dare ragione ai cugini.
Che poi siamo al martedi e ancora non si sa tra sabato e domenica chi gioca, come si gioca la giornata calcistica e verso quale città si parte.
Ma ci rendiamo conto??
Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, lamentarsi su Instagram è solo per farsi voler bene sui social, ci sono altre sedi.



Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno deciso che, prese due regioni con più o meno lo stesso numero di casi, in una si potesse giocare, nell’altra no.
Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno consentito alle persone provenienti da Bergamo di farsi tutta la penisola per arrivare a Lecce e hanno stabilito che i Lombardi non potessero(e non possano) andare in Piemonte.
Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno immediatamente fissato una data per Juventus- Inter e ancora non hanno fissato la data per Inter-Sampdoria, partita che si sarebbe dovuta giocare una settimana prima. Si tratta di una PALESE violazione dei regolamenti che prevedono che le partite vadano recuperate nella prima data disponibile. Quindi avrebbero dovuto caledarizzare PRIMA Inter-Sampdoria e poi le altre.

In poche parole, le “altri sedi” hanno preso mille decisioni contrastanti fra loro ma tutte accomunate dal fatto che non ledono gli interessi del Piemonte calcio. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2020)

il cinese che fa la morale sul rinvio per il coronavirus


----------



## Fiume.croazia (3 Marzo 2020)

Dal Pino sta pensando alle dimissioni..


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2020)

non è un caso che a parlare siano i proprietari stranieri,l'altra volta era quello del venezia o del bologna.
gli altri bene o male sono complici che solidarizzano tra loro,tranne ogni tanto qualche sparata di de laurentis


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba da asilo nido.
> 
> Per fortuna solo sto bimbominkia fa ste cose, ma vi pare che ci si mette a far casino sui social come i ragazzini per ste cose?



Invece scoperchiare il vaso di pandora e far uscire tutta la melma fuori è geniale.
Troppo comodo stare zitti e discutere di queste problematiche tra 4 mura per poi smentire le teorie altrui.
La gente deve sapere chi muove i fili e chi indirizza il calcio italiano.
Dal pino nei giorni scorsi ha riportato che è stata l'inter a rifiutare di giocare al lunedi, l'inter non ci sta e sbugiarda i mafiosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno deciso che, prese due regioni con più o meno lo stesso numero di casi, in una si potesse giocare, nell’altra no.
> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno consentito alle persone provenienti da Bergamo di farsi tutta la penisola per arrivare a Lecce e hanno stabilito che i Lombardi non potessero(e non possano) andare in Piemonte.
> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno immediatamente fissato una data per Juventus- Inter e ancora non hanno fissato la data per Inter-Sampdoria, partita che si sarebbe dovuta giocare una settimana prima. Si tratta di una PALESE violazione dei regolamenti che prevedono che le partite vadano recuperate nella prima data disponibile. Quindi avrebbero dovuto caledarizzare PRIMA Inter-Sampdoria e poi le altre.
> 
> In poche parole, le “altri sedi” hanno preso mille decisioni contrastanti fra loro ma tutte accomunate dal fatto che non ledono gli interessi del Piemonte calcio. Di cosa stiamo parlando?



Esatto. Che poi è quello che ho detto io scrivendo che Zhang si è trovato di fronte un sistema MARCIO fin nelle fondamenta e ha deciso di attaccarlo, non volendo arrivare al 2030 a zeru tituli.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso attacco di Steven Zhang a Dal Pino, presidente della Lega Serie A. Ecco quanto scritto sui social dall'account ufficiale del presidente dell'Inter:"Sei il più grande clown che abbia mai visto. 24 ore, 48 ore e 7 giorni, cos'altro? Quale è il tuo prossimo passo. E tu parli di sportività, di campionato regolare. Cosa dici sul fatto che non proteggiamo i nostri giocatori e allenatori e chiedi loro di giocare 24 ore al giorno e 7 giorni su 7. Sto parlando a te, il nostro presidente di Lega, vergognati. E’ ora di alzarsi e prenderti le tue responsabilità. E’ così che si farebbe nel 2020. E’ un argomento per chiunque nel mondo, non importa se sei un tifoso dell’Inter o della Juventus. Per favore, stai attento! E’ la cosa più importante per te, per la tua famiglia e per la nostra società".



Ma nessuno gli frena la lingua a sto bimbo capriccioso? L'intento di mettersi contro il sistema Rubentus è lodevole ma con questi toni ottieni esattamente l'effetto contrario, la dialettica è importante e deve rispecchiare il ruolo ricoperto... lasciasse Marotta ad occuparsi di queste questioni che sa come muoversi, d'altronde chi meglio di chi il sistema l'ha costruito può sapere come combatterlo?


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è un caso ben diverso, Zhang ha capito di trovarsi di fronte ad un SISTEMA marcio e paramafioso orientato solo agli interessi dei maiali di Torino. E i cinesi hanno tanti difetti ma hanno un pregio: un quoziente intellettivo medio piuttosto elevato. E non gli va di buttare vagonate di milioni per non vincere nulla.
> 
> Zhang ha fatto chiaramente capire che lui questo sistema non lo accetta e non ha intenzione di fare come la prima Inter di Moratti che si faceva derubare impunemente perdendo soldi su soldi.
> 
> ...



come sempre sottoscrivo la tua opinione.

Solo uno che è stato da sempre esterno al sistema può sbottare in questo modo e Zhang ha detto quello che pensiamo tutti. Di sicuro in questi 8 anni gli juventini hanno trovato troppi tappeti rossi stesi sotto ai loro zozzi piedi. La musica deve cambiare e questi sono piccoli segnali. non possono fare sempre quello che vogliono col silenzio compiacente di pozzo, gasperini, pradè, preziosi e altri sodali del feudo bianconero, accontentati con una ricompra per mandragora e una plusvalenza per sturaro.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno gli frena la lingua a sto bimbo capriccioso? L'intento di mettersi contro il sistema Rubentus è lodevole ma con questi toni ottieni esattamente l'effetto contrario, la dialettica è importante e deve rispecchiare il ruolo ricoperto... lasciasse Marotta ad occuparsi di queste questioni che sa come muoversi, d'altronde chi meglio di chi il sistema l'ha costruito può sapere come combatterlo?



Marotta è diplomatico, Zhang se ne fotte della diplomazia. secondo me è il momento di sbattere i testicoli in faccia ai boss


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> come sempre sottoscrivo la tua opinione.
> 
> Solo uno che è stato da sempre esterno al sistema può sbottare in questo modo e Zhang ha detto quello che pensiamo tutti. Di sicuro in questi 8 anni gli juventini hanno trovato troppi tappeti rossi stesi sotto ai loro zozzi piedi. La musica deve cambiare e questi sono piccoli segnali. non possono fare sempre quello che vogliono col silenzio compiacente di pozzo, gasperini, pradè, preziosi e altri sodali del feudo bianconero, accontentati con una ricompra per mandragora e una plusvalenza per sturaro.


Io non penso siano i modi corretti di affrontare la situazione, tramite social, io preferirei che le società facessero gruppo contro la juve e schierassero sempre la primavera contro di lei. Però, in ogni caso, ha avuto il merito di sollevare il problema in modo eclatante e mi schiero comunque dalla sua parte


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2020)

ha fatto bene.


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, lamentarsi su Instagram è solo per farsi voler bene sui social, ci sono altre sedi.



Tipo? Lamentarsi in lega, cioè nel salotto del sistema? Anche secondo me ha fatto bene ad alzare un polverone simile. Anzi, dico di più se domani sera, malgrado tutto il terreno che hanno preparato per spianare la strada ai gobbi, dovessimo andare vicini a qualificarci (e non è che sia così fuori dal mondo, visto che loro sono in un periodo di m...) e la risolvessero come al solito con l'aiutino, la nostra società dovrebbe andare a rimorchio di Zhang, invece come al solito ne uscirebbe col consueto workshop contro il razzismo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Tipo? Lamentarsi in lega, cioè nel salotto del sistema? Anche secondo me ha fatto bene ad alzare un polverone simile. Anzi, dico di più se domani sera, malgrado tutto il terreno che hanno preparato per spianare la strada ai gobbi, dovessimo andare vicini a qualificarci (e non è che sia così fuori dal mondo, visto che loro sono in un periodo di m...) e la risolvessero come al solito con l'aiutino, la nostra società dovrebbe andare a rimorchio di Zhang, invece come al solito ne uscirebbe col consueto workshop contro il razzismo.



Gazidis approva il sistema pro-juve, che è connesso con il "deep-state di sinistra" e con l'antirazzismo a l'antimilanismo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Solo io ho l'impressione che questo abbia scritto dopo essersi scolato un paio di bottiglie di vino?



no, ha usato semplicemente il canale social più popolare al momento.
non siamo più negli anni 90 dove i comunicati si mandavano coi piccioni viaggiatori.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> no, ha usato semplicemente il canale social più popolare al momento.
> non siamo più negli anni 90 dove i comunicati si mandavano coi piccioni viaggiatori.



Intendevo che, al di là del social utilizzato, il messaggio pare scritto da un ubriaco come forma e contenuto.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Intendevo che, al di là del social utilizzato, il messaggio pare scritto da un ubriaco come forma e contenuto.



Non è difficile da capire.

Se si mettessero tutti a fare cosi per ogni cosa, addio.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Intendevo che, al di là del social utilizzato, il messaggio pare scritto da un ubriaco come forma e contenuto.



L'avrà scritto in cinese e tradotto col traduttore.
La forma è pessima, concordo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gazidis approva il sistema pro-juve, che è connesso con il "deep-state di sinistra" e con l'antirazzismo a l'antimilanismo.



Spettacolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno deciso che, prese due regioni con più o meno lo stesso numero di casi, in una si potesse giocare, nell’altra no.
> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno consentito alle persone provenienti da Bergamo di farsi tutta la penisola per arrivare a Lecce e hanno stabilito che i Lombardi non potessero(e non possano) andare in Piemonte.
> Le “altre sedi” sono quelle che hanno immediatamente fissato una data per Juventus- Inter e ancora non hanno fissato la data per Inter-Sampdoria, partita che si sarebbe dovuta giocare una settimana prima. Si tratta di una PALESE violazione dei regolamenti che prevedono che le partite vadano recuperate nella prima data disponibile. Quindi avrebbero dovuto caledarizzare PRIMA Inter-Sampdoria e poi le altre.
> 
> In poche parole, le “altri sedi” hanno preso mille decisioni contrastanti fra loro ma tutte accomunate dal fatto che non ledono gli interessi del Piemonte calcio. Di cosa stiamo parlando?



amen


----------



## Manue (3 Marzo 2020)

ahahahhahahhaha bravo Zhang...sicuramente il padre l'avrà fatto fustigare dopo quel post, 
non tanto per il contenuto, poiché aveva ragione, ma per il modo...


----------



## Route66 (3 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> ahahahhahahhaha bravo Zhang...sicuramente il padre l'avrà fatto fustigare dopo quel post,
> non tanto per il contenuto, poiché aveva ragione, ma per il modo...



 questo è poco ma sicuro, il vecchio Zhang gli toglierà anche la paghetta!!
Questo tipo messaggio, indipendentemente dalla ragione o meno, non rientra nei loro modo di comportarsi...


----------



## Goro (3 Marzo 2020)

Zhang sta facendo passare in secondo piano il nostro circo, mi chiedo quale sarà la prossima mossa per riportarci in auge


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Il nemico del mio amico è mio amico. Che questi tuoni (Zhang e Commisso) possano essere il preludio alla pioggia purificatrice che ripulisca il calcio italiano dalla sporcizia che lo infetta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Marzo 2020)

Mi fa ridere come certi utenti vogliano fare la morale a Zhang. Ma pensate che è uno sprovveduto sto ragazzo? Ha parlato su instagram apposta, per far sì che il messaggio arrivasse a tutti. È giusto parlarne alla luce del sole, mettere tutti al corrente di cosa succede nella Mafia Serie A. Tra l'altro così facendo l'Inter dimostra di essere forte e di far vedere a tutti che loro non sono disposti a piegarsi a 90.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere come certi utenti vogliano fare la morale a Zhang. Ma pensate che è uno sprovveduto sto ragazzo? Ha parlato su instagram apposta, per far sì che il messaggio arrivasse a tutti. È giusto parlarne alla luce del sole, mettere tutti al corrente di cosa succede nella Mafia Serie A. Tra l'altro così facendo l'Inter dimostra di essere forte e di far vedere a tutti che loro non sono disposti a piegarsi a 90.



Esattamente. Alla Ndranghetus servono “i signori” che non parlano mai o se lo fanno lo fanno timidamente. Quelli come Zhang e Commisso sono veleno per loro. Spero che Zhang abbia capito che con questa mafia farà fatica a vincere qualcosa e faccia scoppiare una nuova Calciopoli, definitiva.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Alla Ndranghetus servono “i signori” che non parlano mai o se lo fanno lo fanno timidamente. Quelli come Zhang e Commisso sono veleno per loro. Spero che Zhang abbia capito che con questa mafia farà fatica a vicnste qualcosa e faccia scoppiare una nuova Calciopoli, definitiva.



Esatto. Qua con la scusa del comportarsi da signori si piegano tutti a 90. Ma la realtà è che son tutti parte del giochino mafia juve. Tutti sanno come funziona e si adattano perché di sicuro riceveranno qualcosa in cambio. Mi dispiace dirlo ma anche quei pochi che forse non sono collusi con loro, stando zitti si rendono complici. Chi fa silenzio è complice. Ci vorrebbero più Zhang e più Commisso.

Perche a molti non è chiaro, ma andare a denunciare la Juve nelle apposite sedi etc. Non porta a nulla. È come andare in caserma a denunciare un carabiniere, chi volete che la spunta nella maggior parte dei casi? Quindi è giusto far leva sulla gente, sul popolo e sul mettere tutti al corrente della Mafia che è la ormai defunta Serie A. Perché sembrerà assurdo, ma in Italia c'è ancora tanta gente che pensa che il campionato sia pulito.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. Qua con la scusa del comportarsi da signori si piegano tutti a 90. Ma la realtà è che son tutti parte del giochino mafia juve. Tutti sanno come funziona e si adattano perché di sicuro riceveranno qualcosa in cambio. Mi dispiace dirlo ma anche quei pochi che forse non sono collusi con loro, stando zitti si rendono complici. Chi fa silenzio è complice. Ci vorrebbero più Zhang e più Commisso.
> 
> Perche a molti non è chiaro, ma andare a denunciare la Juve nelle apposite sedi etc. Non porta a nulla. È come andare in caserma a denunciare un carabiniere, chi volete che la spunta nella maggior parte dei casi? Quindi è giusto far leva sulla gente, sul popolo e sul mettere tutti al corrente della Mafia che è la ormai defunta Serie A. Perché sembrerà assurdo, ma in Italia c'è ancora tanta gente che pensa che il campionato sia pulito.



chiedetevi come è scoppiata calciopoli. cosa si è dovuta inventare l'Inter per poterli spedire in C (poi gli hanno regalato la serie B) e toglierli due scudetti. e cosa ha dovuto subìre l'inter per 12 anni con annesse le prese per il c... per operazioni tipo quella di Cannavaro (solo dopo si scoprì che Moggi lo aveva convinto a fingersi infortunato per andare alla juventus e giocare male quando era all'Inter).


----------



## andrec21 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> chiedetevi come è scoppiata calciopoli. cosa si è dovuta inventare l'Inter per poterli spedire in C (poi gli hanno regalato la serie B) e toglierli due scudetti. e cosa ha dovuto subìre l'inter per 12 anni con annesse le prese per il c... per operazioni tipo quella di Cannavaro (solo dopo si scoprì che Moggi lo aveva convinto a fingersi infortunato per andare alla juventus e giocare male quando era all'Inter).



Cosa si è inventata l'Inter per poter alzare un trofeo arrivando terza ed eliminando la concorrenza, non pensare neanche lontanamente che voi ci causiate meno conati di loro.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Cosa si è inventata l'Inter per poter alzare un trofeo arrivando terza ed eliminando la concorrenza, non pensare neanche lontanamente che voi ci causiate meno conati di loro.



questi non sono problemi nostri. di sicuro tra juventus e milan un interista medio schifa di più la juventus. almeno, la maggioranza è così. il milanista lo rispetto, come rispetto la vostra storia. 

ah, nel 2006 abbiamo eliminato la juventus. il milan non ha smantellato. tanto è vero che avete vinto subito la champions


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> chiedetevi come è scoppiata calciopoli. cosa si è dovuta inventare l'Inter per poterli spedire in C (poi gli hanno regalato la serie B) e toglierli due scudetti. e cosa ha dovuto subìre l'inter per 12 anni con annesse le prese per il c... per operazioni tipo quella di Cannavaro (solo dopo si scoprì che Moggi lo aveva convinto a fingersi infortunato per andare alla juventus e giocare male quando era all'Inter).



sono pienamente con voi e vi ringrazio per calciopoli. punto su di voi per una nuova calciopoli.
altro che scudetto di cartone... il milan era più forte di tutti ma accettava passivamente le ruberie della juve.
allora lo scudetto lo merita l'inter senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono pienamente con voi e vi ringrazio per calciopoli. punto su di voi per una nuova calciopoli.
> altro che scudetto di cartone... il milan era più forte di tutti ma accettava passivamente le ruberie della juve.
> allora lo scudetto lo merita l'inter senza se e senza ma.



a parte il fatto che tu con quell'avatar puoi dire quello che vuoi (Pantani è mio Dio) io aspetto sempre il ritorno del milan perché da soli è difficile sconfiggere la mafia. e ovviamente roma, napoli e lazio sono poca cosa. quello scudetto come ripeto sempre ai gobbi è un risarcimento per gli scudetti 98, 2002 e 2003, quelli in cui ci siamo trovati a lottare con loro punto a punto e in cui abbiamo assistito alla porcherie più inaudite nella storia del calcio. pensate al gol di muntari: bene, nel solo 1997-98 ci sono stati QUATTRO episodi uguali a questo. oltre ovviamente a falli di mano in area, fuorigioco non visti ed espulsioni date e non date.


----------



## andrec21 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> questi non sono problemi nostri. di sicuro tra juventus e milan un interista medio schifa di più la juventus. almeno, la maggioranza è così. il milanista lo rispetto, come rispetto la vostra storia.



Sono assolutamente problemi vostri, in quanto si parla di sistema, e soprattutto di chi si vanta di aver sistemato un torto facendone un altro; personalmente ricordo benissimo che lo scudetto assegnatovi è stato sottratto a noi che arrivammo secondi. Se sei curioso su YouTube trovi un video dell'arbitraggio del grande Bertini in un Juve Milan 0 a 0, guarda quanto noi facevamo parte della grande cupola e di quanto eravamo amici.

L'interista medio, per quanto possa avere """""rispetto"""" di noi (rido), che sia uno zotico a cui manca la zappa o il più grande letterato del globo, da sempre ci dipinge ritratti a braccetto con i mafiosi, in un bel quadretto fatto di complotto ai vostri danni; ma a conti fatti mi pare che quest'anno non vi sia andata cosi male, anzi, mi sembra che torti e favore stiano in equilibrio bene.

Poi ovviamente non mi riferisco a te nello specifico eh, che oltretutto sei qui in mezzo a noi a discutere con assoluta educazione.


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente problemi vostri, in quanto si parla di sistema, e soprattutto di chi si vanta di aver sistemato un torto facendone un altro; personalmente ricordo benissimo che lo scudetto assegnatovi è stato sottratto a noi che arrivammo secondi. Se sei curioso su YouTube trovi un video dell'arbitraggio del grande Bertini in un Juve Milan 0 a 0, guarda quanto noi facevamo parte della grande cupola e di quanto eravamo amici.
> 
> L'interista medio, per quanto possa avere """""rispetto"""" di noi (rido), che sia uno zotico a cui manca la zappa o il più grande letterato del globo, da sempre ci dipinge ritratti a braccetto con i mafiosi, in un bel quadretto fatto di complotto ai vostri danni; ma a conti fatti mi pare che quest'anno non vi sia andata cosi male, anzi, mi sembra che torti e favore stiano in equilibrio bene.
> 
> Poi ovviamente non mi riferisco a te nello specifico eh, che oltretutto sei qui in mezzo a noi a discutere con assoluta educazione.



sì sì so bene di cosa parli. e so benissimo che lo scudetto del 2005-06 è più vostro che nostro. eravate nettamente più forti di noi nonostante quell'anno vincemmo 3-2 il derby d'andata, ma quell'anno voi dovevate andare DI NUOVO in finale di champions (gol inspiegabilmente annullato a sheva al camp nou). come ho scritto nel post di prima quello scudo è un piccolo risarcimento per i 3 scudetti che i ladri ci avevano rubato. e noi ce lo teniamo stretto solo per questo


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che tu con quell'avatar puoi dire quello che vuoi (Pantani è mio Dio) io aspetto sempre il ritorno del milan perché da soli è difficile sconfiggere la mafia. e ovviamente roma, napoli e lazio sono poca cosa. quello scudetto come ripeto sempre ai gobbi è un risarcimento per gli scudetti 98, 2002 e 2003, quelli in cui ci siamo trovati a lottare con loro punto a punto e in cui abbiamo assistito alla porcherie più inaudite nella storia del calcio. pensate al gol di muntari: bene, nel solo 1997-98 ci sono stati QUATTRO episodi uguali a questo. oltre ovviamente a falli di mano in area, fuorigioco non visti ed espulsioni date e non date.



non parliamo di risarcimenti perchè al milan mancano 5-6 campionati fregati dai ladri. forse anche peggio che tra voi e loro.
ma non aspettare il milan perchè noi storicamente siamo dei poveracci che non contano politicamente una mazza... noi non ci siamo mai fatti valere al di fuori del campo. l'unica volta che il milan ha protestato si è beccato 1 anno di squalifica per le luci di marsiglia.
non conosco episodi pro milan che ci abbiano regalato un campionato in 120 anni. conosco varie infinocchiate europee come la finale persa col real 3-2, quella del 2005, quella che non ci è stata resa del marsiglia dei dopati... sempre muti noi... 

pensateci voi perchè altrimenti non se ne esce.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che tu con quell'avatar puoi dire quello che vuoi (Pantani è mio Dio) io aspetto sempre il ritorno del milan perché da soli è difficile sconfiggere la mafia. e ovviamente roma, napoli e lazio sono poca cosa. quello scudetto come ripeto sempre ai gobbi è un risarcimento per gli scudetti 98, 2002 e 2003, quelli in cui ci siamo trovati a lottare con loro punto a punto e in cui abbiamo assistito alla porcherie più inaudite nella storia del calcio. pensate al gol di muntari: bene, nel solo 1997-98 ci sono stati QUATTRO episodi uguali a questo. oltre ovviamente a falli di mano in area, fuorigioco non visti ed espulsioni date e non date.



Ah guarda, noi lo sappiamo bene: 1971/1972, 1972/1973, 2004/2005, 2005/2006, 2011/2012, sono cinque gli scudetti che ci hanno rubato clamorosamente i gobbi, oltre a quelli che hanno rubato a voi, alla Roma (nell’81, lo ricordo bene) e alla Fiorentina. 

Con voi c’è rivalità acerrima ma siete un club di calcio, loro sono molto di più e molto peggio. Sono mafia che deve essere eradicata con ogni mezzo.



andrec21 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente problemi vostri, in quanto si parla di sistema, e soprattutto di chi si vanta di aver sistemato un torto facendone un altro; personalmente ricordo benissimo che lo scudetto assegnatovi è stato sottratto a noi che arrivammo secondi. Se sei curioso su YouTube trovi un video dell'arbitraggio del grande Bertini in un Juve Milan 0 a 0, guarda quanto noi facevamo parte della grande cupola e di quanto eravamo amici.
> 
> L'interista medio, per quanto possa avere """""rispetto"""" di noi (rido), che sia uno zotico a cui manca la zappa o il più grande letterato del globo, da sempre ci dipinge ritratti a braccetto con i mafiosi, in un bel quadretto fatto di complotto ai vostri danni; ma a conti fatti mi pare che quest'anno non vi sia andata cosi male, anzi, mi sembra che torti e favore stiano in equilibrio bene.
> 
> Poi ovviamente non mi riferisco a te nello specifico eh, che oltretutto sei qui in mezzo a noi a discutere con assoluta educazione.



Lo scudetto 2005/2006 non andava assegnato a nessuno, fine della storia, nonostante ce l’abbiano rubato. Non avrei mai voluto uno scudetto assegnato a tavolino.

L’unica cosa che si dovrebbe fare davvero è adoperarsi per eradicarli come il cancro che sono.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Marzo 2020)

Leggere milanisti che contestano un signore che ha detto in faccia ai servi della Lega quello che sono in realtà mi amareggia.

Ha ragionissima Zhang, la Lega e la FIGC sono sotto minaccia degli Agnelli. Non vederlo è miope. E dovevano arrivare un americano ed un cinese per dire quello che in molti pensano da tempo: che dietro la Lega e la FIGC c'è la mano mafiosa di una nota famiglia di Torino.

Chissà perché, mentre tutti i tifosi danno ragione a Zhang, a difendere il presidente della Lega sono solo i tifosi gobbi, mistero!


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, noi lo sappiamo bene: 1971/1972, 1972/1973, 2004/2005, 2005/2006, 2011/2012, sono cinque gli scudetti che ci hanno rubato clamorosamente i gobbi, oltre a quelli che hanno rubato a voi, alla Roma (nell’81, lo ricordo bene) e alla Fiorentina.
> 
> Con voi c’è rivalità acerrima ma siete un club di calcio, loro sono molto di più e molto peggio. Sono mafia che deve essere eradicata con ogni mezzo.
> 
> ...



non per provocarti... e la supercoppa europea e l'intercontinentale che avete giocato al posto del Marsiglia?  galliani disse che avete perso apposta


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il nemico del mio amico è mio amico. Che questi tuoni (Zhang e Commisso) possano essere il preludio alla pioggia purificatrice che ripulisca il calcio italiano dalla sporcizia che lo infetta.



Zhang uno di noi.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> non per provocarti... e la supercoppa europea e l'intercontinentale che avete giocato al posto del Marsiglia?  galliani disse che avete perso apposta



L’OM fu condannato per frode sportiva e poi si scoprì che erano anche dopati fino agli occhi (e per me è importante perché così tutti sanno quanto vale quella Champions). Però in effetti non ho mai rimpianto di aver perso quei due trofei. Ho rimpianti per aver perso quella finale di Champions (che rimane il trofeo più importante per un club) contro dei dopati e non aver conquistato a causa della frode altrui il diritto sul campo a giocare quella supercoppa e quella intercontinentale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Marzo 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> chiedetevi come è scoppiata calciopoli. cosa si è dovuta inventare l'Inter per poterli spedire in C (poi gli hanno regalato la serie B) e toglierli due scudetti. e cosa ha dovuto subìre l'inter per 12 anni con annesse le prese per il c... per operazioni tipo quella di Cannavaro (solo dopo si scoprì che Moggi lo aveva convinto a fingersi infortunato per andare alla juventus e giocare male quando era all'Inter).



Chiariamo una cosa: la juve è sempre stata la mafia per eccellenza, ma l'Inter non era pulita come la si vuol far passare. Ricordo le intercettazioni che fece sparire Tronchetti Provera, intercettazioni molto ambigue. Ma comunque neanche il Milan era pulito pulito eh. 

Secondo me Berlusconi è sempre stato in combutta con gli Agnelli. La differenza è sempre stata che a Silvio non fregava nulla del campionato, importava solo la Champions e quindi stava al gioco in cambio di chissà quali favori.


----------

